# Poor Old Woman In The Village



## mascot (Apr 4, 2015)

Quite a long time ago, there carried on a poor old lady.

She had stand out kid who at present was living in the United States of America.

Shockingly, the old lady discovers it so difficult to eat. At times, one and only feast a day and infrequently, none by any means.

Her concerned Landlord chose to perceive how he could help and the accompanying discussion resulted… Landowner: Mama, I thought you have a tyke living in the United States? OLD WOMAN: Yes sir, I do.

Proprietor: So, why doesn’t she send you any cash? OLD WOMAN: Shioo! That selfish young lady! After all the penances we made for her.

She never sends cash to me. Rather, she sends photos of some old men I don’t even know by any means. Landowner: Ehh?! (dazed) That’s awful o! Will I see the photos? OLD WOMAN: Don’t worry about her ojare, Yes you can see the photos.

The lady gave over the photos.

At the point when the Landlord saw what the photos was, he gorgeously kept it in his pocket, remained up and told the old lady, “Mother, I’m going some place, I’ll return to see you.” and left.

The photos the old lady was discussing were dollar notes.

“If the Old woman happens to be your grandmother and later you discovery that what the landlord did, “What will you Do?

“Leave Your comment At The Comment Box Below”


----------

